# FS: XFX 4850 512mb



## linkin

Hi all, My parents bought me an XFX 5770 on eBay, so when my 4850 gets back from RMA it will be up for sale. give me a heads up if you want to reserve it. I'll be sure to test that it works and give you guys some info on it. (temps, performance, noise levels etc.)

I'm asking $100 AUD. shipping is free, but it will be the cheapest method i can afford. if you want express or registered you can ask me and it will be added onto the total. This will be more expensive for itnernational buyers.

I am open to trades, I specifically want a coolermaster v8 (just to match my case), a Core 2 Quad (Q6600 or Q9300 would be perfect) , or anything you might have to offer me. If in doubt just ask  If you want i'll trade both the 4850 and 8600gt for an LGA775 quadcore.

Here are a few pics of the 4850, before it was sent to RMA:
















As you can see, it's badass. 

I also have an MSI 8600GT OC for sale, $30 AUD or included as part of a trade.


----------



## Matthew1990

Looks just like my GTS 250 

Bump!


----------



## linkin

Matthew1990 said:


> Looks just like my GTS 250
> 
> Bump!



Yeah XFX uses the same cooler, which by the way kept this 4850 36c idle


----------



## linkin

bump. any offers?


----------



## linkin

bump it up.


----------



## Fatback

If I had a crossfire mobo, a PSU that could handle it, and a need for it then I would snatch it up. To bad I have none of that lol. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Drenlin

That's like $110 USD right? (plus shipping of course)

Man, if I had the cash, I'd definitely do it. Good luck with this 

Are you the first owner? If so it should have a lifetime warranty that transfers to the new owner.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

linkin93 said:


> When my 5770 arrives i will also have an MSI 8600gt OC for sale. $30 OBO



Woot! I might pick that up when your 5770 gets in, keep me updated.


----------



## linkin

Drenlin said:


> That's like $110 USD right? (plus shipping of course)
> 
> Man, if I had the cash, I'd definitely do it. Good luck with this
> 
> Are you the first owner? If so it should have a lifetime warranty that transfers to the new owner.



Yes, I'm the first owner. Never overclocked it beause it had issues in the first place. If you want i could lower the price. I'm jsut trying to recoop some of what the 5770 cost me



Stoic Sentinel said:


> Woot! I might pick that up when your 5770 gets in, keep me updated.



Sure thing. my 5770 didn't arrive today otherwise it would be available. no shipping here on weekends so i gotta wait to monday, even then it might take until tuesday or wednesday. the seller i bought from doesn't offer express shipping on the new Ati cards for security reasons!


----------



## Dystopia

linkin93 said:


> Yes, I'm the first owner. Never overclocked it beause it had issues in the first place. If you want i could lower the price. I'm jsut trying to recoop some of what the 5770 cost me
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing. my 5770 didn't arrive today otherwise it would be available. no shipping here on weekends so i gotta wait to monday, even then it might take until tuesday or wednesday. the seller i bought from doesn't offer express shipping on the new Ati cards for security reasons!



How much shipped to US? Might be interested. Michigan to be precise.


----------



## Gooberman

maybe i'll get my brother to get me that 8600 xD


----------



## Dystopia

Gooberman said:


> maybe i'll get my brother to get me that 8600 xD



Wait a while, and you can buy my 8600GTS. $35 shipped. My brother is borrowing right now, till he gets a new one. PM me if your interested


----------



## Gooberman

My bro coming back in feb i'll try to get some munnies out of him lol


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Lol, I'll probably only have enough money in mid-Feb, since I'll be too busy paying my parents back for my current build. Just 4 more weeks! Then I'll be out of negative  You don't have to hold if you have another offer, Linkin


----------



## Bodaggit23

Gooberman said:


> maybe i'll get my brother to get me that 8600 xD



There's an 8600GTS on ebay for $10 Buy It Now:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=geforce+8600&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=geforce+gtx+8600&_osacat=0


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> There's an 8600GTS on ebay for $10 Buy It Now:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=geforce+8600&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=geforce+gtx+8600&_osacat=0



Thats amazing, to bad I don't need it

Dang it bodaggit I'm gonna get you for that


----------



## Gooberman

omfg i rick rolled you  then i get rick rolled by you!  lol


----------



## linkin

That will be enough rickrolling in my thread 

And elimin8or i can do free shipping if i can fit it a small padded bag, i have a couple of prepaid ones already. I won't know until i get the card back.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Sorry linkin, couldn't help myself.


----------



## linkin

bump. if my 5770 arrives today the 8600gt will be available. i'll throw in the DVI>VGA adapter and the s-video to component out cable.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Sorry for the "false alarm," Linkin, my friend's going to let me have his 8600gt fwoar free, so... t3h Gooberman...'s brother can get it


----------



## linkin

it's okay. It's a public holiday today (Australia Day) so i still have to wait another day to get my 5770.  :gun:


----------



## linkin

Bump. anyone got an LGA775 Quadcore sitting around? I'll trade for the 4850 and the 8600GT for it, no problem!


----------



## joh06937

if i hadn't just gotten my hd 5770, i would definitely consider it. also, the hd 5770 is great. you'll like it (most likely).


----------



## linkin

bump. check the first page for some updates!


----------



## G25r8cer

Any pics or links for the 8600gt? 

I am interested


----------



## linkin

certainly:






the cooler has a different picture but it's still the same. I'm using the nvidia drivers not the msi ones so it's running underclocked.


----------



## linkin

certainly:






the cooler has a different picture but it's still the same. I'm using the nvidia drivers not the msi ones so it's running underclocked.


----------



## Dystopia

^ double post


----------



## WeatherMan

elimin8or said:


> ^ double post



+1
x2  lol


----------



## G25r8cer

how much for it shipped to 49464 in usd?


----------



## linkin

It's free, unless you want express or registered post.


----------



## linkin

bump.


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin93 said:


> It's free, unless you want express or registered post.




Im still waiting for income tax to hit the bank 

Darn it!!


----------



## linkin

bump.

8600GT is available for sale if anyone wants it. asking $30 AUD shipped.


----------



## Dystopia

Still no news on that darned 4850, eh? BTW, you can take that off, since I'm buying it..


----------



## linkin

I think everyone on the forum knows now


----------



## Dystopia

Bump.

(someone buy the stupid 8600GT so that linkin sells me the 4850 for a bit cheaper...


----------

